# Wild Birds



## SingFriendSing (Dec 28, 2014)

Greetings All,

I wasn't sure where to put this exactly, but I guess "Other Birds" will do rather than budgie talk.

You see, since I moved to this house, we've had birds on our garage roof. A nest, actually, with eggs. Every time they grow from hatch-lings to fully grown birds, they leave and come back to the nesting area they were born in to reproduce.

We live in an area with loads of stray cats. And Unfortunately, this season's momma bird was caught and probably killed. The now half grown birds sadly died without their mother. We couldn't help them because we check on the babies every week or so when the mother's gone, by the time we'd seen them, they were gone.

I pitied the father bird, who constantly came back to the nesting area as if he'd expect they'd reappear. It broke my heart, so I installed a "Umbrella" sideways on my window to shield him from the heavy winds of the Sandstorms, and share Pina's food and some water with him.

Later that month, I had to go on vacation with a budgiesitter looking after Pina.

With no food and no water (not many people share food with the poor things) , the father bird too followed in the footsteps of his eggs-

_He Died Too_

I can't help feeling the need to share this story so that people begin to care for not only the darling birds we own, but the ones who soar the skies outdoors.

Thanks as always,
Luna and Pina
x


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that this happened  Unfortunately I too have had my own experiences with wild birds passing on, but it's great you were able to look after them as best you could, even if it was only for a short time.


----------



## Abdo (Sep 27, 2011)

This is sad indeed, but you've done the best you could :hug:


----------

